
What are some good resources for learning C++? - vignesh1214
Any good tutorials or video courses for learning C++!
======
gusmd
If you are willing to read a book, I strongly recommend the C++ Primer, 5th
ed., by Lipmann et al. [0]

It's a very didactic book, covering C++11 well. Unfortunately it does not
cover C++14 or C++17, but if you are just starting out with C++ I don't think
that's an issue -- most shops are still on 11 or older, anyways...

[0]
[https://www.amazon.com/dp/0321714113](https://www.amazon.com/dp/0321714113)

------
marenkay
I'd point to the recent discussion here

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16535886](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16535886)

